# Readjusting White Balance: Lap Process -  FILM



## JimBob (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if it would be possible to have a lab process my film according to a specified white balance? More particularly a specific color? The idea is not to filter out the other colors in the spectrum but rather to shift them according to the new white balance placement. 

The test I wish to make is to use a light with a specific color gel as the white balanced source. As a result the other colors shall also shift to compensate. Regardless of film-stock, is this possible? Also is this reasonably achievable?

Thank you all for your time!!!


----------



## silverimage (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't believe what you are proposing is possible. Generally, with processing colour film, a professional lab will be able to push or pull it to a modest extent (compensating for reduction or increase in exposure), but changes in colour balance are not possible. The closest you can get would be to try the effect of shooting on tungsten balanced transparency film which will give you a shift towards blue if shot in daylight. 

Your options are (a) to shoot digital, where higher-end DSLRs allow you to customise the white balance, or you can adjust the colour balance later in Photoshop (b) scan your colour negs/trannies and then manipulate the colour balance digitally or (c) do your own photochemical colour printing.


----------

